# Any method for automating Kontakt's tune knobs to move in +/- 1 increments?



## RiffWraith (Apr 11, 2016)

Apparently, Kontakt is not programmed to allow for the tuning knobs to move in +/- 1 increments when assigned to a CC controller.

MIDI Automation > assign CC to tune knob

That works, but:

CC 63 = -0.28
CC 64 = +0.28
CC 65 = +0.85
CC 66 = +1.42

As there is no 64.x, this presents a problem. I guess they had to figure out a way to evenly divide 36 into 64.

In any event, I would like to have the ability to automate the tune knob at the top in half steps. Is this possible in some way, shape or form?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 12, 2016)

You could try with adjusting the min-max values for automation scaling in the Auto->MIDI Automation tab in the left side browser. Otherwise, the only way to do this is to have the knob programmed to move in half-step increments and nothing less, nothing more. No other way.

It's a case of trying to fit a square peg into a round hole. There's only some values that you can cover with the range of 128 MIDI CC values...


----------



## brett (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi Riff. Here you go!

(Hope you don't mind ED - still used daily and still grateful)


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 12, 2016)

Ok, that works thanks to both of you.

But here is the problem - the lib is locked, and it doesn't work as a multiscript. Do I have any other options?

Thanks again.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 12, 2016)

If it's locked, not much else you can do...


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, there _is_, but.....


----------

